
Second Tesla Accident Is Under Investigation - SonicSoul
http://fortune.com/2016/07/06/tesla-investigation-accident/
======
SonicSoul
Imagine if every time a non Tesla car crashed we had news stories covering it
in great detail. This is madness

------
fdsaaf
It's obvious what narrative the media is trying to push. If the media
succeeds, it'll set back the progress of technology that will save numerous
lives.

Maybe humans don't deserve this fucking planet.

